# Lost Creek 5/28



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

A buddy of mine from work had been wantin to go fishing sometime, so we decided to hit up Lost Creek today. We mobbed up after work and were on the water by 5. It was pretty windy and uneventful, we picked up a few fish on powerbait. We moved around on the lake, without much success. The water is now coming over the spillway and clarity was somewhat muddy. We headed back to the arm with the ramp in it to do some more fishing outta the wind. I had been throwing spinners and jakes, but had no luck so far (too windy to fly fish). I had one of those swimming jig things in my box so I decided to throw that baby on. Well, after a few casts, I got slammed and the fight was on. After it was all said and done with, I ended up with this chunky beaut:










Its my biggest fish outta there to date, one of my biggest cutts ever possibly. Not sure on the measurements, we hurried and snapped a few pics and let him swim for another day. We picked up a few more fish with spinners, but compared to that cutt, they were fish food. It was a good time out on the water with friends, and that fish made my day. :mrgreen:


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice size cutt there.


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow, that is a very nice cutt for Lost creek, I've been reading reports of people catching some big ones from there this year but that is the first picture I've seen, thanks for sharing. That thing must weight around 4 lbs? WH


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice fish.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Dude, what a chunk!

I had also heard of larger cutts in there, but after visiting and getting tired of 9 inch dinks, I couldn't imagine.

Now, I've seen the light. Looks like fun, even with the wind. Good job.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thats a nice fish.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

wiperhunter said:


> Wow, that is a very nice cutt for Lost creek, I've been reading reports of people catching some big ones from there this year but that is the first picture I've seen, thanks for sharing. That thing must weight around 4 lbs? WH


Ya, I would guess it was around 3-4 pounds, he was healthy. Im not good at guessing inches though, wish I woulda measured it!



LOAH said:


> Dude, what a chunk!
> 
> I had also heard of larger cutts in there, but after visiting and getting tired of 9 inch dinks, I couldn't imagine.
> 
> Now, I've seen the light. Looks like fun, even with the wind. Good job.


Ya man, all I have ever caught is dinks from there till now, but every time I have fished there from a boat, the fish finder always picks up some big boys throughout the lake, they are in there. I was just stoked to finally catch somethin big outta there, I might be investing a little more time there this year.


----------



## GTOMAN (May 6, 2008)

Nice fish! I know they are in there, last year I pulled a 4 1/2 lb bow out throwing lil Jakes from the shore. I have pics but I haven't figured out how to post a pic yet. :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Great fish krammer. He looks like a fatty.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

GG thats a nice one there!


----------

